# idea...



## dice (Sep 2, 2006)

I saw this topic and thought that it would be a good idea if we made more topics such as these for each system, and sticky them in their forums (e.g. top gba games stickied in the gba forum). We could even make it a rule that the game must be mentioned at least five times before being included on the list to eliminate the not so good games. It would probably be too much work but we could even split the games into sections such as games with 30+ votes and those with 10 votes etc, or by genre.

This will then make it easier for people to look out for games that the members in general think are worth trying. It'll also stop those "recommend me a game" topics.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, I like your idea!  I find myself sometimes searching for a game to play and often take a look at lists like this then. Mostly because the huge number of games being available for the different systems makes it impossible to test them manually one by one.

The minimum vote is also an essential rule in my opinion. Maybe we should post the genre alongside the gamename to make it even easier to differentiate (no necessity for different groups/lists by genres).

*edit:* sorry ...  my grammar sucks :/


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 2, 2006)

Cool idea, I'm always looking for the best of the best on older systems.


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey dice ^^. Yeah, I like the idea, same idea I had some days ago. You can help me by doing the other systems though, I'll help you. As for SNES and Genesis, I already looked on quite a lot of forums and I added the favourite games of everyone (if it wasn't familiar, I made sure there were at least 2 persons who liked it). 

It's nice to have such lists handy when emulation on handhelds is growing stronger and stronger with each day :]


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2006)

sure I can it if everyone likes


----------



## Opium (Sep 2, 2006)

You make the topics and I'll pin them. I just pinned the Genesis and SNES ones.


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2006)

I've decided to do three systems:

[Essentials] Gameboy Advance
[Essentials] Nintendo DS
[Essentials] Playstation Portable

If anyone would like to help out with other systems that would be great - we're not necessarily looking for someone who's on the site 24/7, just make sure that you'll have the time to update the list at least twice a week. 

@ bitbyte - why not add this to your lists:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * Last updated by dice - 04:23 PM 2/9/06 - post #0



It'll make it easier for you (or someone else) to begin checking from where you left off


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, I'll do that if I add a game myself. If someone recommends a game, I use control+F to search for keywords, if it's not there, I add it. For the people that check the topic, the last posts that people made and that weren't in the list, got added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Dice, I'd also recommend you to add the games that you feel are topgames. 5 votes is quite a lot, that's why I add games right away. If someone doesn't like it, it immediately gets removed from my lists. It's faster that way, waiting for 5 votes, especially on the older systems, can take ages


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2006)

I did think that only listing games with a high number votes would mean that most of the games are ones that should be considered but I do understand you're saying. Do you think the changes are suitable?. I'm now showing all of the votes but have made it harder for the better games to enter the "essential" list. If it does take too long for games to reach 10 votes I may consider decreasing the limit (allthough mario kart has 9 votes since my update and considering this should be here for a good long time that is pretty fast).


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's a cool idea, those essential games with 10+ votes could be considered "highly recommended". If it's too slow to get 10+ votes, you can indeed change it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll do that too once my topics get more feedback. Since the games that are already listed in those already got +5-10 votes from multiple people (different forums).


----------

